# Just curious



## giantpoodlekisses (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok, I know this is probably a stupid question but I just have to ask. A friend and I were discussing poodles yesterday and my friend seems to think that you can breed a standard poodle with a toy poodle. I guess anything is possible but I just don't see it happening unless the toy poodle is awfully tall. Can it happen?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I AM NO BREEDER, but I met a very sweet older dog that was mixed with a toy and standard (it was an accident). The owner was a very loving dog person (trainer & groomer) and I can see how she fell in love with him and his personality but he did have some serious facial deformities, his jaw was very noticeably out of line and crooked and his teeth were messed up. NOW, ....did this have something to do with his jaw issues? I suspected it might and thought the woman eluded to that.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

giantpoodlekisses said:


> A friend and I were discussing poodles yesterday and my friend seems to think that you can breed a standard poodle with a toy poodle.


You can (not that you SHOULD) breed most male dogs to most female dogs (if the female is too small and the male too large, it could be dangerous for the bitch) I managed a humane society and we got a 1/2 dalmatian, 1/2 bichon puppy in once (cute puppy, but I wouldn't recommend the mix!!) The owners knew for sure this was the cross because they owned both parents and watched them mate, the female dalmatian pretty much laid down for the male bichon and puppies resulted.

So, yeah... it's possible...


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

With in the FCI we have 4 poodle sizes 
Toy, miniature, medium and standard.
you can mix toy/mini mini/med but we almost never mix standards to any other size.

if anyone wants to know these are the sizes 

Standard Poodles: Over 45cm up to 60cm with a tolerance of +2cm. 
Medium Poodles: Over 35 cm up to 45cm.
Miniature Poodles: Over 28cm up to 35cm. 
Toy Poodles: Over 24 cm up to 28 cm (sought after ideal: 25cm) (with a tolerance of -1cm). 

We also just have six colors allowed they are black, white, brown, grey, orange fawn (apricot) and red fawn.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, Iceland regulations are a lot different than the us!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Wow, Iceland regulations are a lot different than the us!


It is not just Iceland but our kennel club is a part of a organization called FCI www.fci.be
they have different standards for dog breeds then AKC or KC.

we also don't mix some colors like you do in the USA.
Black goes with every color.
Apricot goes with apricot or black.
Red goes with apricot, red or black.
white goes with grey(silver), white or black.
Brown goes with brown or black.
Grey goes with grey, white or black.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

EWWWW. NO.

While we are supposed to be the same breed with different varieties, the truth is that a Toy is different in type from a Mini and very, very different in type from a Standard. If you enlarged a Toy Poodle, it would NOT look like a Standard Poodle.

As Olie noted, when mixing the sizes, you can also get a weird collection of parts.


----------



## giantpoodlekisses (Jan 3, 2010)

I definitely could see it causing physical deformities and such. I don't see why people have to mess with a great breed anyway by mixing.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Anything is possible which is why we are being careful with out spoo girl who is in heat now. We have a small dog who is in LOOOVVEEE with her lol. Poor Howie he really wants to make tibetan spaniel X st. poo puppies. He's sure it's a good idea ROFL. If she layed down just right he would be able to so I can only imagine the same would be true of a larger toy poodle, maybe a little harder for a smaller toy?? You could also be really interesting and do somthing like that on purpose via artifical means. That would be a sad thing to do though, not sure of the point to it.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I guess she's right, it's physically possible and they would still be purebred poodles. I do agree w/ the others, they only reason to do so would be to selfishly satisfy your own curiosity. (I mean "you" in a general sense, not referring to the OP.)


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

Some people will breed any thing. Some breeders will do "Cash Litters", a breeder that does that is not worth their salt. Sure its possible to breed a toy dog with a standard bitch but why?? You wont have good puppies - you my end up with a mess. :doh:


----------

